# New to Comodo - need help



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Recently, I installed Comodo Firewall, and It's in it's learning stage. There are some applications that I don't understand and definately don't know if I should allow.

Such as:

svchost.exe


There are more but I'll have to post them as they appear. 

Can anyone help me? The Comodo forum is too complicated for me and I am so used to this forum besides I like this one better. I hope too that I didn't post this in the wrong place.

Thank you,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you'll have to allow SVCHOST.EXE or many things will break. :smile:


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Why hello JohnWill, done any banning as of late? 

Most things that pop up on Comodo will be just fine.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

When it says "that Google Desktop is trying to act as a a server" - is that fine too?

What does the ".dll" and ".exe" mean?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

LEAVE the .dll and .exe's alone, most of them are needed, .exe's are programs or processes.

Google desktop is fine but I would uninstall it as it is not very good and hogs resources.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

OH GOOD, I was wondering about Google Desktop. I had no idea what it was or what it is used for.

Thank you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> LEAVE the .dll and .exe's alone, most of them are needed, .exe's are programs or processes.


What if the exe contains a virus?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

koala said:


> What if the exe contains a virus?


When I said "MOST things that pop up on Comodo will be just fine," I wasn't saying it for no reason.

Just go with what Comodo recommends to do, if it says you should research it, research it.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Susanna what would be good is if you see something you dont know what it is to post it back in this thread, and we should be able to tell you if it is safe or dangerous.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Go The Power, 

Thank you, you are always so helpful!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems. I am glad to help. 

All staff and helpers on the is forum is helpful :sayyes:


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes you ALL are extreeeeeemly helpful! :4-clap:

What is google updater and do I need that thing too?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you run google programs? if you do allow it.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

I use the Google toolbar and it seems like thats all I use. I downloaded it from a google pack awhile ago.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That is safe to allow :sayyes:


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Comodo said that it has logged 2 high severity events and I need help understanding what is going on. I will try to explain it the best I can. 

The 2 High severity events say the same thing just 10 seconds apart:

High / Application Monitor / Suspicious Behavior (firefox.exe) / 09:01:36 13-11-2007

Theres a lot of things most medium severity but they seem to come up every couple minutes. Should I be concerned or is this just plain normal?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

It's slightly weird but it looks fine. Maybe if you closed down Firefox badly, when it started up again Comodo classed it as suspicious.

If you don't feel 100% satisfied post a HJT! log in the HJT! log forum.

Have a nice day,

Mikey.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

What does it mean when it says:

Medium / Network Monitor / Inbound Policy Violation (Access Denied, IP=221.194.46.30, Port, =7212) / 15:14:10 13-11-2007


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it means that something was trying to get in your computer such as a cookie or file (usually harmless) and Comodo picked it up as a bit dodgy.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Comodo has denied the IP 221.194.46.30 (Chinese) access to your computer.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Is it normal for these inbound and outbound policy violations to be happening every couple minutes?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It comes and goes. Some days I get a lot of those alerts. As long as they are blocked I'm happy.
And - it depends on what the computer is used for.


----------

